# بلانات بسيطة لمنازل



## معماري3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..


----------



## معماري3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

تابع.......


----------



## معماري3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

تابع........


----------



## معماري3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

تابع.......


----------



## معماري3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

تابع......


----------



## معماري3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

هيا حاجات بسيطة بس يا رب تفيدكو


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (8 أكتوبر 2007)

Dear Brother 
thank you and good luck for ever


----------



## مهم (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه البلانات ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## فيديل2007 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووووووو على هالموضوع الحلو ..ويعطيك الف عافيه...


----------



## alaa_1986 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

thank u sooooo much 4 these nice plans


----------



## الصبا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

بالرغم من بساطتها ولكن بلانات الدورين جميلة جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معماري3 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا على المرور


----------



## نورالعمارة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم حلوة كتير يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ميرسى على البلانات
بس ملش ممكن اسال سؤال هيتعمل بيها اية؟ 
ياطالب يخدوها وينقلها على انها مشروعه يامهندس يقدمها على انها مشروع لزبون
كنت اتمنى انك تعرضها للمناقشة مش كهدية
بس مجهود تستق علية االشكر بردة


----------



## أروى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مرسى على البلانات الجميلة دى


----------



## معماري ينبع (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## new daz (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فييييييييييك..تحياتي


----------



## yasser200 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم يا الغالى وشكرا


----------



## yasser200 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بس ممكن توضح المساحة لكل تخطيط بمعنى كل تخطيط ابعاده اد ايش


----------



## خالوو (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## joseph (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و الله مساعدة في وقتها بارك اله فيك Merci Bien Et Grand Plaisir De Bon Espace Et Bon Valeur


----------



## esskaf (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم
و الله بحثت كثيرا و لم أجد سوى تصاميم لمساحات كبيرة و فلل و غيرها كأن الكل يسكن في فلل و كفى
هناك من يسكن في مساكن مساحة 80 إلى 120 140 متر مربع،و يحتاج لمساعدة قصد الاستثمار الأمثل للفضاء المخصص..فتكاليف البناء و التشييد هي الأكثر إرهاقا و تكليفا
جزاك الله خيرا مرة أخرى


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (7 يوليو 2008)

شكراً يباشا


----------



## Arch_M (8 يوليو 2008)

شكر لك يا عزيزي على المساقط وننتظر منك المزيد والمزيد


----------



## بني دار (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع المميز


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور كتير على هالمساقط الحلوة
اصلا العمارة المتميزة بتكون ببساطتها


----------



## عبد الله الرشيد (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لجمال التصميمات ولسهولة إنزالها


----------



## قـاصد كريم (9 يوليو 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## hoshosz (8 مايو 2009)

عايز اعرف مقياس الرسم


----------



## eng: issa (8 مايو 2009)

*شكرا على هذه البلانات ويعطيك الف عافية*​


----------



## شويخ (9 مايو 2009)

شكرأ بس فيه خطا واضح في مسقط


----------



## هيمو ابوليلة (9 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على البلانات الرائعة ويا ريت تزودنا اكتر


----------



## المهندس الطمو (28 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## جمال ناصر حميد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

خلي بحساباتك سهولة التنفيذ-----مع تقديري وأحترامي


----------



## shuttel92 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks v.match

:75: yarab yeg3lo fe mez3n 7asanatkom.... w yerzokm thaw3b qeyam omam 3la 2deko 2la yaom 3l qeyema .:75:

w lakom mena atyab 3l omneyat w 5ales 3l d3awat​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على البلانات


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (10 نوفمبر 2011)

فعلا جميلة جدا وافكار حلوة بارك الله فيك


----------



## الشفق الابيض (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور أخي على هذه المشاركة*​ * والله فائدة كبيره*

* تقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## rami85 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا


----------



## هبة المصري (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مرسي جدا


----------



## العوامى 2011 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وبكفينا الجهد المبذول


----------



## ابو مـازن (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الافكار الجميله تسلمووووو


----------



## mahmoud awaaad (13 نوفمبر 2011)

gooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## سيف الكبيسي 2 (8 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## Nooowa (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالجيزاوى (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.ام علي (27 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك الف عافية 
تسلم ايديك


----------

